# IUD string check - When our patients



## ammontagano (Apr 13, 2012)

When our patients come in for a string check, it is billed as a low-level OV (99212).  If the patient presents due to the fact the the IUD string is irritating or the husband can feel the string during intercourse, and the string is cut.....does that substantiate a 99213?  Thanks.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 13, 2012)

The documentation would need to support 99213 I would need to see the Dr's note.


----------

